# Autotrail owners



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi fellow owners
are you all aware that all models are called after red indian tribes ?. Mine is Miami


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi
Yes and mine is Cherekee.
Thats why we have an Indian Painted on the rear.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

And ours is Cheyenne................and according to Autotrail - has become extinct this year!!!!!

BTW - why is this in 'Computer Help'?
C&F

(Mod Note: thread moved :wink: )


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

And mine's Apache.

Viv


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They are only doing 3 now Tracker Apache and Frontier is that true??


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Ours is a Mohican and also has a big picture of an tndian on the back, who we call "Indian Dave" after the arstist who signed it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> They are only doing 3 now Tracker Apache and Frontier is that true??


Hi Mavis - keeping well?

True, Autotrail are only doing 3 'ranges' this year........but within the Frontier range they have:

Navajo
Cherokee
Mohawk
Savannah
Scout
Delaware
Chieftain
Comanche
Arapaho

Now, I'm no expert on Native American tribes, but I am sure that Scout and Chieftain are NOT tribes.

When will we see a 'Squaw' model then?

Keep safe - and dont get 'scalped' by dodgy dealers!

Carl & Flo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Do you want a Pocohontas and a Hiawatha :wink:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Rather than Red Indians they are Native Americans
and
When will we see a 'Squaw' model then?
You will never see 'Squaw' as a squaw is, for want of a better description a 'prostitute' or an native American lady who left her own tribe to go to another tribe or even worse left her tribe to go off with "white" man.
A Chieftain is a tribal chief or a village head. 
Scout is as we all know is a person with specialized knowledge of an area who leads or conducts others and can relate to any race of people.


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I've become extinct this year too


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

DJP said:


> Rather than Red Indians they are Native Americans
> and
> When will we see a 'Squaw' model then?
> You will never see 'Squaw' as a squaw is, for want of a better description a 'prostitute' or an native American lady who left her own tribe to go to another tribe or even worse left her tribe to go off with "white" man.
> ...


My point exaclty DJP - if Autotrail are going to name their MH's after tribes...then why use Scout or Cheiftain? The comment re 'Squaw' was tounge-in-cheek!!!

Hey Ho - lifes to short to worry about such things!!!
C


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We had a Scout for 11 years and it was very nice.
Inside we carried one Chieftan (me) and one Squaw. Occasionally the Squaw would wave her Tomahawk at the Chieftan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> ...... Occasionally the Squaw would wave her Tomahawk at the Chieftan.


Hey Kimosabi... Tonto says you do it all wrong....you should be waving Tomahawk :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Occasionally the Squaw would wave her Tomahawk at the Chieftan.
> ...


that was very BRAVE of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail owners*

Thank you all for your replies, I also 
have an indian and a mountain lion on the back
GEOMAR


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

had to come in on this as i have a tracker, EKS (EKS stands for Eureka Kimo Sabi)

so im the tracker thats gonna hunt u all down and see what goodies u got ie cakes pies and pastries and BBQ fodder to keep me going.

in my van i am the cheiftan as i have no wife but i still have to do as me mum says ok

regards

keith


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

"HOW" .....to all the Auto-Trail " Big Chiefs" I'm not too sure how to address you all ? We are your compact cousins or " Mini Ha Ha's if you prefer, other wise known as the Excel range. 
We are definiely outside the camp without a Native name even though we have for 2010 a huge Auto-Trail Monogram on our rear  (back of the van) . Please advise are we welcome on this forum or should we seek another watering hole?


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

HOW fellow indians...ours is a Cheyenne called Minnie...as in HAHA  
Started off on here as Cochise until my brave discovered he wasn't a Cheyenne, oops : so thats why ended up as Crazyhead  
I don't suppose Minnie is right either but not changing again :!:  
Margaret


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We have a Scout.......with a bike rack on the back,nothing quite so grand as an Indian or Mountain Lion :lol: !


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi We have a Cheiftain and want a unique picture on the back of ours but cannot find one that no one else has  
Lin


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> When will we see a 'Squaw' model then?
> 
> Carl & Flo


New for 2010, the squaw model featuring a larger kitchen incorporating washing machine and ironing board, and a place to warm slippers!

David


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

GEOMAR said:


> Hi fellow owners
> are you all aware that all models are called after red indian tribes ?. Mine is Miami


I thought the Indians in Miami were Seminoles ?


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

lindyloot said:


> Hi We have a Cheiftain and want a unique picture on the back of ours but cannot find one that no one else has
> Lin


I have a large graphic of Osama Binladen if you want it, that will make it stand out. :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our cheyenne is called Bessie after a stubborn slow shetie we once had.

On the rear drivers side is a sticker of a donkey.

Just to let car drivers know we are not the quiockest on the road.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Mines not an autotrail..

its called a wilton

however when i look at my squaw i quite often get a wilt-on :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

neilbes said:


> Mines not an autotrail..
> 
> its called a wilton
> 
> however when i look at my squaw i quite often get a wilt-on :lol:


Have you tried making her walk behind the Motorhome


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The cheiftan on the tag axle used to be called the seminole

Phill


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I stand corrected by the poster that the Miami are an Indian tribe, just goes to show your never to old or to thick to learn


----------

